# Name change for one my kitties...



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

After much thought and seeing as how the new name fits her, we've changed Li'l Smokie's name to Momo. Here is a picture of her namesake:









For those of you who have seen Avatar: The Last Airbender, then you know who this is. And if you've seen pictures of my baby girl, you'll have to agree that Momo looks like Momo, especially the expression on her face. The only difference is that the above Momo is a boy while my Momo is a girl. Here's a picture of my girl before she came to live with us:









See the resemblence?? Of course, you can't really see her ears here, but they are huge.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

They look alike.  I love that name too. lol


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg looks like this all the time! I think Momo is a great name. She is lucky to have such a great meowmie and brothers and sisters!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Nutmeg looks like this all the time! I think Momo is a great name. She is lucky to have such a great meowmie and brothers and sisters!!


I like it, too, and it's still close to Smokey. And we've determined that she's Star's girlfriend (they're ALWAYS playing together), Lucky's annoying little sister (he'll play with her, but only reluctantly) and Midnight's stepdaughter. Midnight has still yet to interact with her positively (as in playing), but they've progressed to at least walking by each other without trying to kill each other. There's still the occasional hissing and screeching, but it has diminished greatly. However, I'm still not comfortable with leaving Momo out all night yet. When she and Midnight can keeping the hissing/screeching fits down to once every two weeks, then we'll take that step.

One thing that I was worried about is how Star and Lucky's relationship would be affected, but since we keep Momo in my son's room at night, Star and Lucky still have their crazy wrestling matches on the stairs at 4:00 in the morning.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

konstargirl said:


> They look alike.  I love that name too. lol


You can't tell by the picture I posted of kitty Momo, but she has green eyes just like Avatar Momo. That's what cracks me up about her name. She really does look like him.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

One thing I forgot to mention is that even though Momo is a kitten (will be 8 months old four days from now) she's taller than Midnight and I think that bothers Midnight. She's the smallest cat and would like to think that she's the alpha. I think Momo may want to be the alpha, but I don't want to make a judgment on that until she reaches adulthood. It could still be kitten effervescence, though. When she plays, she PLAYS. And heaven help you if you don't move your feet from off the floor. She doesn't care that they're there and will run right over them. And she has SHARP claws!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha.. Vinnie has sharp claws too. MY sister never trims his nails. He's too hard to do nails. lol


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

if your sister is having problems trimming Vinnie's claws, then she should have the vet do it. If she's not careful, his claws will curve into his paw pads, and from what I've heard, that is EXTREMELY painful for a cat.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh she gets it done alright. It took 3 people to do just one nail( holding him down and things)


----------



## jmw (Jul 22, 2011)

Now you just need a pug named Appa :O


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

cute name!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

It's so much easier to say and to be completely honest, saying "Li'l Smokie" all the time was just making my heart ache for my Smokey.  I think Momo is nice compromise.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it will be easier for you too, Renee. You adopted her in Smokey's memory but you never want to replace him, we all know that.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

Random fact: Peach in Japanese is "Momo" :3


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

My daughter calls me Momo sometimes...it's her special way of saying mom.


----------

